# Fritzbox 6360 | Kabel Deutschland | ipv6



## ric84 (27. November 2014)

Hey ihr Lieben!

Ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter, darum wende ich mich nun an euch. Seit mittlerweile einem Jahr funktioniert bei KD die Verbindung mit ipv6 nicht mehr. Alle, die eine FB 6360 besitzen können ipv6 nicht wirklich deaktivieren, weil das Menü in der FB von KD beschnitten wurde. Somit taucht das Problem auf, dass sämtliche Geräte im Netzwerk eine stehende Verbindung über ipv6 vorgegaukelt wird, obwohl es nicht funktioniert.

Das Resultat ist, das mein Tablet und mein Smartphone im WLAN annähernd bis gar keine Internet Verbindung haben. Von anderen Usern habe ich auch gelesen, dass deren Macbooks das selbe Problem haben.

Der Support von KD ist das Letzte, absolute Inkompetenz am Telefon. Einmal wurde ich sogar von einem "Berater" beleidigt,  danach legte er direkt auf. Es gibt sogar ein offizielles Forum von KD, das wird nahe zu überschwemmt von Fragen über ipv6 Probleme. Wir alle werden seit einem Jahr vertröstet, dass da kein Problem sei usw.

Gibt es jemanden der eine offene Fritzbox besitzt und hier mal den Link zu *INTERNET/ZUGANGSARTEN* von seiner FB teilen kann? Vielleicht besteht die Möglichkeit, dass ich die Seite doch aufrufen kann. Denn dort könnte ich ipv6 deaktivieren. Aber KD hat die Box ja dermaßen beschnitten, es geht gar nicht.

Ja die einfachste Lösung ist, zu kündigen, aber der Vertrag läuft noch ein Jahr und über der Telefondose liegen nur 6000kbit an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (27. November 2014)

http://fritz.box/internet/ipv6.lua

Hat KabelDeutschland generell ipv6 Probleme? Eigentlich funktioniert das ja..


----------



## SilentMan22 (27. November 2014)

Sicher, dass du IPV6 nicht abschalten kannst? Hast du in den einstellungen der Fritzbox die Ansicht "Erweitert" aktiv und nicht Standard?


----------



## ric84 (27. November 2014)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> http://fritz.box/internet/ipv6.lua
> 
> Hat KabelDeutschland generell ipv6 Probleme? Eigentlich funktioniert das ja..



Danke!

Aber die beschnittene Fritzbox kennt den Link nicht, so ein Scheiß. 

Das Problem exisitiert mittlerweile seit letztem Dezember! Hab echt lange gebraucht, um drauf zu kommen, dass es daran liegt. Die Startseite der FB zeigt mir Ja an, das ich mit ipv6 verbunden sei. Aber es funktioniert trotzdem nicht (wie du in mein Foto siehst) Wahrscheinlich wird es an der FB selbst liegen, weil diese dermaßen beschnitten ist. Stell dir vor du willst mit deinem Tablet surfen und es geht nicht, weil es sich "totlädt"...

Ganz ehrlich, dass ist nur noch zum kotzen...


----------



## ric84 (27. November 2014)

SilentMan22 schrieb:


> Sicher, dass du IPV6 nicht abschalten kannst? Hast du in den einstellungen der Fritzbox die Ansicht "Erweitert" aktiv und nicht Standard?



Nein dass ist es ja. Kabel Deutschland hat die FB 6360 dermaßen beschnitten, dass man an solch Menü Punkte nicht ran kommt, dass lässt sich auch leider nicht ändern.

Was möglich wäre, dass ich einen zusätzlichen Router an den LAN Port anschließe und dort dann ipv6 deaktiviere. Aber das ist echt Unfug, sehe ich nicht ein.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (27. November 2014)

Also es ist ein generelles Problem bei KabelDeutschland, der Support weiß es und kann nichts tun.. da bleibt eigentlich nur ne freie Fritzbox dran zu hängen und dort ipv6 abzuschalten. Es gibt wohl Möglichkeiten die KNB Boxen freizuschalten, aber was da mit den Zugangsdaten etc. passiert..


----------



## ric84 (27. November 2014)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Also es ist ein generelles Problem bei KabelDeutschland, der Support weiß es und kann nichts tun.. da bleibt eigentlich nur ne freie Fritzbox dran zu hängen und dort ipv6 abzuschalten. Es gibt wohl Möglichkeiten die KNB Boxen freizuschalten, aber was da mit den Zugangsdaten etc. passiert..



Danke, ja das stimmt. Das ist echt unter aller Sau, was die da mit den Kunden ab ziehen!


----------



## Trasherkoch (28. November 2014)

guten morgen,

interessenhalber würde mich mal interessieren, ob die FB von KD ist oder hast du dir die selber gekauft?

ein interesstanter artikel zu deinem problem.

http://www.pcwelt.de/ratgeber/Provi...r_Konfiguration_ein-Provisioning-8292140.html


----------



## keinnick (28. November 2014)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Also es ist ein generelles Problem bei KabelDeutschland, der Support weiß es und kann nichts tun.. da bleibt eigentlich nur ne freie Fritzbox dran zu hängen und dort ipv6 abzuschalten. Es gibt wohl Möglichkeiten die KNB Boxen freizuschalten, aber was da mit den Zugangsdaten etc. passiert..



Das wird glaub ich nichts, da die Zugänge bei KD an die Mac-Adresse des Modems / Routers gekoppelt sind.


----------



## MfDoom (28. November 2014)

Schicke eine Kündigung per Einschreiben(!) und du wirst sehen wie schnell dich jemand freundliches anruft und dir geholfen werden wird. War zumindest bei mir und KabelBW so. War zwar ein anderes Problem aber der Router wurde trotzdem kostenlos zu einem anderen Modell getauscht.
Bei KabelBW ist es übrigens genauso mit dem telefonischen Kundensupport, Service ist ein Fremdwort, der Kunde nur eine kleine Nummer im Riesensystem.


----------



## ric84 (29. November 2014)

Trasherkoch schrieb:


> guten morgen,
> 
> interessenhalber würde mich mal interessieren, ob die FB von KD ist oder hast du dir die selber gekauft?
> 
> ...



Nein die FB 6360 kann ich leider nicht selber kaufen. All die Verbindungsdaten sind bereits vor konfiguriert. Diese FB kostet mir dann 5 Euro extra im Monat!

Ist schon eine Frechheit, was die mit uns Kunden ab ziehen. Hab eben mal den FBEditor geladen. Leider habe ich aber keinen Dunst, wo man die Config so umstellt, dass die versteckten Menüs wieder auftauchen.

Ich bin jetzt auch am überlegen, auf die einfache Hitron Box zu wechseln (gratis im Monat) und mir dann eine eigene Fritzbox zu kaufen.  Kann man dann das Internet einfach per LAN durchschleifen?


----------



## dekay55 (29. November 2014)

ric84 schrieb:


> Nein die FB 6360 kann ich leider nicht selber kaufen. All die Verbindungsdaten sind bereits vor konfiguriert. Diese FB kostet mir dann 5 Euro extra im Monat!
> 
> Ist schon eine Frechheit, was die mit uns Kunden ab ziehen. Hab eben mal den FBEditor geladen. Leider habe ich aber keinen Dunst, wo man die Config so umstellt, dass die versteckten Menüs wieder auftauchen.
> 
> Ich bin jetzt auch am überlegen, auf die einfache Hitron Box zu wechseln (gratis im Monat) und mir dann eine eigene Fritzbox zu kaufen.  Kann man dann das Internet einfach per LAN durchschleifen?



Ich kenn die probleme, dir bleibt nichts anderes übrig als es entweder hinzunehmen, oder die fritzbox abzubestelllen, dann musst nochmal rumnörgeln bis du wirklich ipv4 hast, das kannst du bei kd nicht selbst bestimmen. Ich hab den cbn router und daran ne fritzbox gehängt klappt bestens, und ich hab ne echte ipv4 verbindung


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. November 2014)

Kann Apple immer noch kein IPv6?  

IPv6 über die 6360 funktioniert bestens unter Windows.


----------



## ric84 (29. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Kann Apple immer noch kein IPv6?
> 
> IPv6 über die 6360 funktioniert bestens unter Windows.



Wer spricht hier von Apfel Geräten, ich besitze davon nicht mal welche 

Und nein selbst unter Windows an meinen PC ist rein gar nichts über ipv6 zu erreichen, obwohl die FB 6360 mir anzeigt, dass sie mit ipv6 verbunden sei (siehe mein Screenshot vom ersten Post)


----------



## dekay55 (29. November 2014)

Das problem is nicht ipv6  direkt sonder das eingesetzte ds-lite von kabel d


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. November 2014)

ric84 schrieb:


> Wer spricht hier von Apfel Geräten, ich besitze davon nicht mal welche
> 
> Und nein selbst unter Windows an meinen PC ist rein gar nichts über ipv6  zu erreichen, obwohl die FB 6360 mir anzeigt, dass sie mit ipv6  verbunden sei (siehe mein Screenshot vom ersten Post)


Ups, hatte irgendwas von Apple geräten gelesen... 
Dann liegt es aber nicht an der FB, sondern an deinen Geräten. Ist die Netzwerkkarte im Rechner IPv6 fähig? Wie sehen die IPv6 Einstellungen aus?




dekay55 schrieb:


> Das problem is nicht ipv6  direkt sonder das eingesetzte ds-lite von kabel d


DS  Lite bei den Kabelanbietern ist natives IPv6 mit einem Tunnel für  IPv4.  Und IPv6 funzt auch reibungslos im Gegensatz zu dem verstümelten  IPv4.


----------



## dekay55 (30. November 2014)

Genau eben nicht .... durch DS Lite funktionieren diverse sachen eben garnicht, ne Portweiterleitung im dem sinne z.b ist technisch nicht möglich. Ebenfalls und das grad bei Kabel D mach mal nen FTP auf, oder nen Webserver der von ausen erreichbar ist, das ist bei Kabel D nicht möglich. Vieles was mit IPv6 verbunden ist klappt bei Kabel D nicht auch wenns klappen müsste, das wissen die aber selbst gut genug deswegen stellen die ja auch auf IPv4 wieder um wenn man hartnaeckig bleibt, auch wenn sie erstmal sagen das ist nicht möglich. Das beste ist immer noch jene sachbearbeiter in die enge zu treiben in dennen man zeigt das man nicht aufn Kopf gefallen ist bei Computer sachen, ich hab derren Community solange genervt und die antworten der arbeiter zerpflückt bis ich auf einmal wieder IPv4 hatte, lediglich mit dem Kommentar das sie es nun wieder zurückgesetzt haben


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. November 2014)

Bei DS Lite ist man von außen über IPv4 nicht erreichbar, das ist klar. Über IPv6 geht es aber. Ich bin selber bei Unitymedia und FTP über IPv6 geht. Sachen wie Gameserver oder Teamspeak oder andere Sachen die noch kein IPv6 können, gehen logischer weise nicht.


----------



## dekay55 (30. November 2014)

Kabel Deutschland hat aber mit Unity nix am hut, mir ist schon klar das es theoretisch geht. Bei Kabel D gehts aber eben NICHT das ist ein Kabel D spezifisches problem, ich weis das es bei Kabel BW z.b geht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. November 2014)

Soll heißen das jeder DS Lite Anschluss von Kabel D unbrauchbar ist? Das halte ich doch ein wenig für ein Gerücht. Dann würde ja jeden Tag 100000 Leute denen die Bude einrennen.


----------



## dekay55 (30. November 2014)

für normaluser natürlich nicht unbrauchbar, aber sobald bisl mehr machen willst wirds problematisch, schau doch mal in die Foren von Kabel D rein, da siehste das dennen jeden tag etliche leute die bude einrennen wegen IPv6. Allerdings hat auch nicht jeder nen IPv6 anschluss, mein anschluss wurde auch erst im September umgestellt und ende Oktober dann wieder zurück zu IPv4.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. November 2014)

...habe grade mal aus scheiß den IPv6 test von wieistmeineip probiert und der sagt mir das ich weder IPv4 noch IPv6 habe.  Ich würde mal ein paar andere Tests probieren, der scheint nicht grade zuverlässig zu sein... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://ipv6test.google.com/
http://ipv6-test.com/
http://test-ipv6.com/
http://ipv6-test.kabelbw.de/


----------



## keinnick (30. November 2014)

Bei mir geht's. Ich bekomme v4 und v6 angezeigt. Was sagt http://ipv6test.google.com/ bei Dir?


----------



## ric84 (30. November 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Bei mir geht's. Ich bekomme v4 und v6 angezeigt. Was sagt http://ipv6test.google.com/ bei Dir?



Google meint zu mir "sie haben kein ipv6" , was soll ich von Kabel D noch halten? Ich versteh deren Problem einfach nicht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dekay55 (1. Dezember 2014)

ric84 schrieb:


> Google meint zu mir "sie haben kein ipv6" , was soll ich von Kabel D noch halten? Ich versteh deren Problem einfach nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wiederum liegt an der Fritzbox, da hat Kabel D irgendwie was ganz komisches gemacht, im Kabel D forum kannst auch nachlesen das es bei der Fritzbox NICHT möglich ist wieder von IPv6 auf IPv4 zu wechsel weil die Box angeblich beides gleichzeitig nutzen würde. Ich kanns nur nicht nachprüfen weil ich eben das CBN Teil als Modem nutze.


----------

